
Ask HN: What's the most difficult problem you faced and how you solved it? - luzer
Hackers... This is the go-to question for most interviewers. I struggle to answer this question and would like to know your reply.<p>Recently, I was asked this question at an interview, and all I could muster was &quot;I don&#x27;t remember the most difficult problem - I have worked on lot of tough problems, but it all seemed easy after solving the problem.&quot;<p>Yes, thinking back, I can think of few times I hit roadblocks and come through it step by step. But, in hindsight, it all feels simple - just was tough at the moment. I really feel these as small problems I overcame, not even worth mentioning. Also, I do not even remember the small or big roadblocks hit while working on the problem. Only few of the details of the solution are readily accessible in my mind.<p>What is the real difficult problem you faced, and how you solved it.. Hope this will help other interviewees like me.<p>PS: Been thinking about this since reading Elon Musk comment about this as his favourite question: &quot;People [who] really solved the problem, they know exactly how they solved it,&quot; Musk explained. &quot;They know the little details.&quot; [0]<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnbc.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;09&#x2F;20&#x2F;tesla-elon-musk-ask-all-job-applicants-this-interview-question.html
======
mtmail
The question isn't about the problem but the approach taken to solve it. Did
you debug it methodically or try-and-error or brute-force? Did you ask others
company-internal or external for help? Did you communicate with others so they
can escalate or re-delegate (take the burden off your shoulders)? Did you work
overtime, all-through-the-night or make other sacrifices?

